# Anyone ever broken an ankle?



## MIkeH92467 (Oct 16, 2022)

I missed the bottom step of my home staircase this weekend and broke the tibia just above the leg/foot junction. I'm scheduled to talk to a surgeon on Thursday (sooner if possible). If you been through something like this, I'd appreciate any insights you have about what to expect, especially if you had surgery. Right now, my main thought is, this really fucking hurts.


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 17, 2022)

I did, but it was a fibular avulsion fracture after a jump. Stood up and thought it was just a sprain, and tried convincing people I'd be good to still jump.

Was load bearing in 2 months, and jogging again in 4 months. Cant say how much different it is for a tibia break. Just listen to the doc, and do physical therapy often and aggressively. The first 3 months after surgery are critical in restoring ROM.

Dont ask the surgeon every check up when you can fun jump again either. They didnt like that


----------



## Steve1839 (Oct 17, 2022)

Dropped an 800# motorcycle on my leg, broke both bones in the ankle...I had surgery to install a plate and eight screws.  Spent 60 days +/- in a cast after surgery, having spent three weeks between the spill and the operation, so I was basically laid up all summer. Recovery and rehab was straight forward enough. The docs did not mandate physical therapy, as they felt my job as a land surveyor would give me plenty of walking. Basic recovery took about three months, complete recovery hasn't happened...I was 65 when I broke the ankle and while my conditioning is back on track, I doubt I'll be moving over hill and dale as easily as I was before the accident...


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Oct 17, 2022)

Hillclimb said:


> I did, but it was a fibular avulsion fracture after a jump. Stood up and thought it was just a sprain, and tried convincing people I'd be good to still jump.
> 
> Was load bearing in 2 months, and jogging again in 4 months. Cant say how much different it is for a tibia break. Just listen to the doc, and do physical therapy often and aggressively. The first 3 months after surgery are critical in restoring ROM.
> 
> Dont ask the surgeon every check up when you can fun jump again either. They didnt like that


I think  I'll "forget" to mention that I teach martial arts.


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Oct 17, 2022)

Steve1839 said:


> Dropped an 800# motorcycle on my leg, broke both bones in the ankle...I had surgery to install a plate and eight screws.  Spent 60 days +/- in a cast after surgery, having spent three weeks between the spill and the operation, so I was basically laid up all summer. Recovery and rehab was straight forward enough. The docs did not mandate physical therapy, as they felt my job as a land surveyor would give me plenty of walking. Basic recovery took about three months, complete recovery hasn't happened...I was 65 when I broke the ankle and while my conditioning is back on track, I doubt I'll be moving over hill and dale as easily as I was before the accident...


Well, I've got almost a full year to get my cardio level back to being able to do a 5k. Gotta have goals!


----------



## Teufel (Oct 18, 2022)

I stepped in a gopher hole on a ruck run during week 2 at the Basic Reconnaissance Course and earned myself an avulsion fracture for my lack of situational awareness. I still graduated three months later but I would be lying to you if I said I didn't pay for my bull-headedness later in life.  It was a dumb move but I don't regret it.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 18, 2022)

Teufel said:


> I stepped in a gopher hole on a ruck run during week 2 at the Basic Reconnaissance Course and earned myself an avulsion fracture for my lack of situational awareness. I still graduated three months later but I would be lying to you if I said I didn't pay for my bull-headedness later in life.  It was a dumb move but I don't regret it.



Not 'liking' that this happened, but rather 'like' that it can happen.

I fell 8 ft square onto my ass on a leadership course, got a compression fracture in my lumbar spine.  I did what I had to do, but still paying for it.


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Oct 21, 2022)

One bit of good news, the surgeon says the fracture isn't separating so for now it looks like surgery won't be needed. It's a downward diagonal crack that stops just above the ankle joint. Still hurts, but so far, I don't seem to be aggravating it. Although it's aggravating the crap out of me. Tomorrow's goal is to get back in the gym tomorrow for a light round of lifting. I'm resigned to having to rebuild my cardio fitness, but I'll try to preserve some muscle tone.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 23, 2022)

I broke my left ankle on a jump in 1995, Ft. Bragg. Distal tib/fib f/x with 5 ruptured ankle ligaments. Reconstructive surgery, 9 months on profile, given option to drop jump status, I stayed.

Now, constant arthritis and pain.


----------



## digrar (Oct 23, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Now, constant arthritis and pain.



I have that problem.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 23, 2022)

Muppet said:


> I broke my left ankle on a jump in 1995, Ft. Bragg. Distal tib/fib f/x with 5 ruptured ankle ligaments. Reconstructive surgery, 9 months on profile, given option to drop jump status, I stayed.
> 
> Now, constant arthritis and pain.



If it wasn't for pain I'd think I was dead....


----------



## Muppet (Oct 23, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> If it wasn't for pain I'd think I was dead....



Bought myself a TBI that night too. When I landed, instead performing a dynamic PLF, I feel, ass, headed it. DZSO says winds were 3 knots, yeah, ok. 

Woke up with vomit all over me, confused, had headache and nausea for a week.


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Oct 23, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Bought myself a TBI that night too. When I landed, instead performing a dynamic PLF, I feel, ass, headed it. DZSO says winds were 3 knots, yeah, ok.
> 
> Woke up with vomit all over me, confused, had headache and nausea for a week.


Geez, all I did was miss a stairstep. I've been training in martial arts since I was a teenager and the worst injury I ever had was bruised ribs from sparring. Go figure.


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Nov 4, 2022)

Ok...the latest is that recovery seems to be going well. Swelling is reduced, bone is holding in place, but regrowth hasn't started yet, which they tell me will take a while longer. The best news is that there's a lot less pain and I'm not using any narcotic painkillers...mostly tylenol...and I'm able to rest comfortably. A couple more weeks in a cast and then on to a walking boot. Progress, slow progress, but progress nonetheless.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 5, 2022)

Rucked on broken and sprained ankles for years, once they get weak, they get weaker and habitual problems continue. Heal, do the rehab exercises and brace up. I'll never forget doing a 75lb ruck run in 09 and breaking my right ankle again on flat fucking ground, just to be told what fool I was. And now can't make it down a set of stairs without hurting myself, about every 6 to 12 weeks, for no other reason, that I was stupid in my youth...🤷‍♂️🤘💯


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Dec 4, 2022)

So, I'm finally out of the cast and into a walking boot, supplemented with an ankle brace. Pain level Zero! Gonna be interesting to find out what they want me to do for rehab. Apparently no serious ligament damage.


----------

